# Rumor Mill - AFX Racemasters



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Got some information about new AFX releases, possibly this year.
The releases include:

11 new cars including 3 new bodies (*69 mustang and Z28* and 2013 Fusion Stock Car) and the following:

Peugeot Oreca

Paintable White versions of the GT40, Peugeot and Porsche

2 new nversions of the lowered 962

Track pack (35 feet of track only)

New set with Z28 and Mustang

I'll keep you posted as more information comes out.

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Droool ! ! !


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Another Mustang and Camaro???? Can't they do something different, like a ...... 69 Charger????


----------



## seve01 (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree with NTx. Although more American muscle is okay, it would be nice to get some classic sports cars. Something like these...

Maserati 









Aston Martin


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Man that Aston martin is sweet......and the Maserati all I can say wow those lines ......


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

How about some speed parts for the Mega G,instead of more bodies.
Adjustable brush barrels and the likes are needed far more then another body or bodies.
Steve get us some faster parts instead:thumbsup::wave:
No licencing issues with parts usually,and guys have been asking for them for more then a few years now.
Sucks when we have to use Wizzard parts to make the Mega G into something worthwhile to run.
Just my .02 Steve:wave:
Rick


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Another Mustang and Camaro???? Can't they do something different, like a ...... 69 Charger????


lol. Well I kind of agree with the first part. I'm kinda wondering why they would reheat what AW has already done...almost to death. But its a minor quibble. Those'd likely be the best sellers for muscle cars anyway. Going by the rest of what AFX has put out since the Mega G, I'm sure they will look gorgeous.

Also I like the idea of a current NASCAR, although one thing I don't quite understand. They offer plain white bodies for a lot of their stuff, but the stock car guys seem to be out in the cold as far as "paint-em-yourselfs" (If I'm wrong, fine, but I don't recall ever seeing them available) It would seem to me that the stock car fans would be the ones who'd want them most.

And a question, the way its worded, am I to understand that it will be a 69 Mustang and a 69 Z28?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

It is a 69 Mustang and a 69 Camaro Z28. I'm looking forward to the 1/64th versions since neither has been done. The JL version of the Camaro (Fast & Furious) just never looked quite right. I'm hoping the detail that AFX has put into their last few releases make it into these classics. I'm also hoping for some T/A liveries. No news on that yet, but a Bud Moore Mustang of Jones or Follmer would be really nice. Looking forward to the Fusion too.

-Paul


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Paul,you seem to have some pull with Steve,when is he gonna come out with some usable parts.
The Mega g,needs some serious parts upgrading to be a ligitimate long term toy.

Way to many guys are dumping the cars when they slow down,which isn't very long after you buy one,a set of adjustable barrels for the guys who actually use the cars has been needed for ages,and i'm not the only guy pushing for them.
I have no problem pushing using Wizzard parts in them,if that's the way Steve wants it,but i honestly think us guys using Wizz parts probably doesn't sit well with him,after all he is a buddy of Gary's,and we all know the love Gary has for Bob,lol.
As it stands,using Wizzard parts is the only way to make the car last longer,and more importantly user friendly.
The cars suck to work on set-up the way they are.
Get Steve to come give us an answer about the above scenerio,as i have no problem harping on this,and i will keep harping on this,till there's an answer to why they haven't accomodated us guys who actually race or run the cars.
I buy cars to run,not sit on a shelf when they run out of brush tension and cook the arm,and i wouldn't mind a little bit of consideration too.
They're great at catering to the shelf queen collectors,so a little love for us guys who actually use the cars would be nice for a change
Harping Rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

pshoe64 said:


> It is a 69 Mustang and a 69 Camaro Z28. I'm looking forward to the 1/64th versions since neither has been done. The JL version of the Camaro (Fast & Furious) just never looked quite right. I'm hoping the detail that AFX has put into their last few releases make it into these classics. I'm also hoping for some T/A liveries. No news on that yet, but a Bud Moore Mustang of Jones or Follmer would be really nice. Looking forward to the Fusion too.
> 
> -Paul


Yeah, I was thinking this too. As much as I've heard folks say that the slot car manufacturers do muscle cars to death, I think that applies more to Tjet bodies. There really is only one first-gen Camaro and one early Mustang for AFX chassis. The Auto World F & F Camaro with the RRR front bumper upgrade is passable, but I wouldn't say that makes the body style "done to death." And the JL-era Mustang Fastback has its issues, too... in my opinion, the front overhang is too long while the rear is too short. 

Not to derail the thread too far, what year is that JL Mustang anyway? I just lucked into two of the pullbacks in original boxes at an antique flea market, and I was going to paint one up like Parnelli Jones' yellow Trans-Am ride even though I know it's the wrong year. If this new AFX offering is closer on the year, I might hold off on the Pine-Sol. Heck, if I get lucky, maybe Racemasters will even offer it in that livery... :thumbsup:

--rick

edit: actually I wonder if these new Racemasters Mustang and Camaro bodies will fit old-school AFX and MT chassis...


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

ParkRNDL said:


> Yeah, I was thinking this too. As much as I've heard folks say that the slot car manufacturers do muscle cars to death, I think that applies more to Tjet bodies. There really is only one first-gen Camaro and one early Mustang for AFX chassis. The Auto World F & F Camaro with the RRR front bumper upgrade is passable, but I wouldn't say that makes the body style "done to death." And the JL-era Mustang Fastback has its issues, too... in my opinion, the front overhang is too long while the rear is too short.
> 
> Not to derail the thread too far, what year is that JL Mustang anyway? I just lucked into two of the pullbacks in original boxes at an antique flea market, and I was going to paint one up like Parnelli Jones' yellow Trans-Am ride even though I know it's the wrong year. If this new AFX offering is closer on the year, I might hold off on the Pine-Sol. Heck, if I get lucky, maybe Racemasters will even offer it in that livery... :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I wonder with it being race master , does that mean the window and bumpers will be molded in , ? if so I cant see these being that great unless they put old school trans am paint schemes on them .


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The JL Mustang Fastback is a 68.

-Paul


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

If I want windows molded in I'll cast my own. No slotcar vendor should make windows molded in and should expect people to buy "realistic" looking cars.
Funny how "lifelike" did molded in windows, not so "life" like, derrr.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

ParkRNDL said:


> edit: actually I wonder if these new Racemasters Mustang and Camaro bodies will fit old-school AFX and MT chassis...


That's a good question, initially I assumed they would until I remembered that the Mega G without an adapter clip mounts it's bodies differently than the SG+ or Turbo/SRT cars. I'm torn about the whole thing, I only have 2 Mega Gs and we never really bonded but I do like that it's new tech and a very slim chassis.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

And if I'm not mistaken, there are even some new Tomy bodies that use the old-school AFX/MT wide mounting "ears", but don't play nice with pancake chassis due to interference with the gearplate and such. That's different from what you were referring to, right? I know VERY little about Tomy chassis...

--rick


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

ParkRNDL said:


> And if I'm not mistaken, there are even some new Tomy bodies that use the old-school AFX/MT wide mounting "ears", but don't play nice with pancake chassis due to interference with the gearplate and such. That's different from what you were referring to, right? I know VERY little about Tomy chassis...
> 
> --rick


Right, if you buy a mega G roller they throw in a clip to mount standard afx bodies but standard Mega G bodies have a different mounting arrangement


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

SouthLyonBen said:


> That's a good question, initially I assumed they would until I remembered that the Mega G without an adapter clip mounts it's bodies differently than the SG+ or Turbo/SRT cars. I'm torn about the whole thing, I only have 2 Mega Gs and we never really bonded but I do like that it's new tech and a very slim chassis.


I assumed that any new stock car bodies would be in the 1.5 format with the body clip, but who knows. If that is the format then SG+, and Turbo/SRT chassis would probably fit, and maybe older AFX, but I guess it is a wait and see thing. Since Mega-G chassis are lower then new bodies could forseeably not be able to mount other chassis even with the body clip.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

I for one would fully expect that they will be a) molded in clear and b) have some trans Am liveries. 

Its a shame that 80s TA seems to be such a forgotten era, as Roush Ford vs Protofab Camaro would make for a great set.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

While I think a Mustang and Camaro from the late 1960s would be super....I'd love to see a 1988 Mustang GT paired against the IROC Camaro. Thats a period just about ignored in all scales.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Jim Norton said:


> While I think a Mustang and Camaro from the late 1960s would be super....I'd love to see a 1988 Mustang GT paired against the IROC Camaro. Thats a period just about ignored in all scales.
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL


Now THAT brings me back to my high school days. I'd love to see that too. You can get pretty close with Tyco HP2s and HP7s... there's a late '70s Mustang and an early '80s Camaro that I tend to run together. 

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And if the IROC is made, it's sister , the Trans Am GTA would make a good 3rd.


----------

